# Look Ma, another ENFP!!



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

What about aerobic running while in a swimming pool? How does that gel with you? lol.


----------



## Hillary (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, that makes my legs hurt just thinking about it! Lol.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Hillary, welcome to the forum


----------

